# The Color Personality Test (NFs only please)



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

*@BooksandButterflies:

Thank you for the blends! I was just about to write and ask if you had a link. Even better, you gave the information. Thanks!*


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

Geoffrey said:


> *@BooksandButterflies:
> 
> Thank you for the blends! I was just about to write and ask if you had a link. Even better, you gave the information. Thanks!*


*Your welcome!*:laughing:* I thought people might enjoy it. *


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

According to this test, blue rocks on top for me as well.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Blue
Orange
Green
Gold


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

1. Blue
2. Gold
3. Green
4. Orange


----------



## AdrianVanNyiha (Oct 11, 2012)

Blue.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Blue
Green
Orange 
Gold


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

INFJ. My result is Blue. Somehow I am not surspised...
1) Blue
2) Green
3) Orange
4) Gold

Isn't it adorable that most of NFs have "blue" as a result? :]


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

We're oh so blue...


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

1.) Blue
2.) Green
3.) Orange
4.) Gold


----------



## TheLizzyB40 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm...I know I lean a lot to the thinking side.

1. Green
2. Gold
3. Blue
4. Orange


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

I am green.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

1.Green
2.Blue
3.Gold
4.Orange


​Blue is way too mainstream.


----------



## starry eyed dreamer (Jan 3, 2013)

I got blue too! Yay! My ranking was:

1. Blue
2. Yellow
3. Green
4. Orange


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

Blue and then Orange
only again sadly proving that I am a bit more of an introvert than extravert (':


----------



## Me_Myself_And_I (Apr 29, 2012)

I took this test previously with my co-workers and, at work, I'm exactly blue/green along with another co-worker (would that make us turquoise?) The larger group (gold) shrugged off my blue as being a reflection of a sentimental day, instead of the green being a reaction to being in the workplace for this oh-so-blueblueblue. Ha! StealthBlue strikes again!


----------



## Qvinde (Jan 21, 2013)

I got Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## TheUpwardDescent (Jan 21, 2013)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *Blue and Green Blend into the Mystic*
> Here deep thoughts are combined with deep feelings. They are drawn to the mystical, wisdom and sacred writings, and philosophical understanding. They live in a world of metaphor where dreams are important. They take heed of their inner promptings and trust their inner wisdom.


1. Green
2. Blue
3. Gold
4. Orange

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Huh...
Blue=NF
Green=NT
Orange=SP
Yellow=SJ
?

Anywho, I got blue.


----------



## Robert ...wait for it... (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm orange.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

1) Blue
2) Green
3) Gold
4) Orange


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Green
2. Blue
3. Gold
4. Orange


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

1. Blue 
2. Green
3. Orange 
4. Gold 

Sounds about right. I AM BLUE!


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Blue
Orange
Green
Gold

So I am the Sunburst? Sounds fun.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Blue, Green, Gold, Orange for me, too.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

1.Green
2.Orange
3.Blue
4.Yellow
Hmmm not blue one :-(


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

endlessnameless said:


> 1.Green
> 2.Orange
> 3.Blue
> 4.Yellow
> Hmmm not blue one :-(


No worries, my dear; neither am I. ^_^


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

1. Blue
2. Orange
3. Green
4. Gold

Though based on descriptions I think I'm more Green than Orange. o____o
The description for Blue is spot on though.

*NURTURER BLUE*


*Sensitive To Needs Of Others.*
*Sincere. Expresses Appreciation.*
*Cooperative. Collaborative. Creative.*
*Caring. Team Builder And Player.*
*People Person. Engages Others.*
*Artistic. Inspirational. Spiritual.*
*Inclusive. Mediator. Peacemaker.*
*Idealistic. Intuitive. Romantic. Loyal.*
*Seeks Unity And Harmony. Caretaker.*

*Famous Blues: Mozart, Dorothy (Wizard of Oz), Thomas Jefferson, Cinderella, Ghandi, Mohammed Ali, Jimmy Carter
*​


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

1 Blue
2 Green
3 Orange
4 Gold


----------



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

Green!


----------



## Zanjoosh (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Blue
2.Green
3. Gold
4. Orange


----------



## Valnadis (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Gold
2. Green
3. Blue
4. Orange

:shocked:

Did it 1 more time and got:

1. Blue
2. Gold
3. Green
4. Orange

A homebuilder? It sort of fits when I think about it..


----------



## EmotionalMe (Jan 12, 2013)

1. *Blue
*2. *Gold
*3. *Green*
4. *Orange*


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

1. Blue
2. Green
3. Orange
4. Gold


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Blue
Gold
Green 
Orange


----------



## Haunter (Mar 16, 2012)

1. *Green*
2. Orange
3. Blue
4. Gold


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

1.Blue
2.Green
3.Gold
4.Orange

-Anna


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

1. Green
2. Orange
3. Blue
4. Gold


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Blue
Green
Orange
Gold


*


----------



## Nyfiken (Jan 8, 2010)

Blue
Green
Gold
Orange

Pretty good descriptions!


----------



## HeathenRose (Nov 11, 2012)

1.Blue
2.Green
3.Orange
4.Yellow


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

1. 










2. 








3. 








4.









Greens
Greens like to talk about - theories, new ideas, future plans... Their converstaions can be expansive and global, envisioning new frontiers and possiblities. Other times they can get excited describing every aspect and detail of a theory or project that they are working on. They may debate with the other person if they think the data does not support the statement, and they think it i a point worth arguing. Greens feel good about a converstaion when it can be expanded and lead to new ideas. 

In group conversations, Greens appreciate having time to think before they speak. They might be viewed as the silent type, but rest assured in their heads is a very active internal world of new ideas, possiblities and thoughts.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

1) Green
2) Blue
3) Yellow
4) Orange


----------



## Khan Sahab (Jan 28, 2012)

Green
Blue
Yellow
Orange

:happy:


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

My results are:

1. Blue
2. Green
3. Gold
4. Orange

When I taught, they had us take a test that measured this during a staff development and had us move to sit with people of our color. There were so many golds it was just crazy, 2 greens, a few oranges, and a decentish number of blues. The thing that pissed me off was that it then became standard procedure for people to mock the blues. Oh, well, they're a blue, so it explains it. I was, like, WTF! Is this supposed to be a motivator for me or something??


----------



## yamasaki212 (Mar 13, 2013)

I couldnt take the test at the moment but i can assure you im blue. There is no question. Hope this helps somehow ^^

Based on the description for them, i believe mine would go like this 
1. Blue
2. Green
3. Orange
4. Gold


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

*Blue*
*Green*
*Gold*
*Orange*

_INFJ_ 4w5, 6w5, 9w7


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue, green, orange, gold.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *I didn't give my color order!
> 1. Blue
> 2. Gold
> 3. Orange
> ...


_Nice - my ISTJ son calls me a mystic. _


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

blue
gold
green
orange


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

1. green
2. orange
3. gold
4. blue

uh....well that's all fine and dandy, I took the test and I came out with this....but after reading the descriptions I'm pretty sure I'm a blue. Though, I don't think I'm a very nice blue...harmony, friendly and caring. nope, I don't really care to be honest. xD well sometimes I care and sometimes it's a facade. 
I dunno....I never really got the right result with these tests before. lol


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 9, 2013)

1) Blue
2) Green
3) Orange
4) Gold

color communication quiz: green


----------

